# What would you look for in a "mom watch," "parent watch," or "caregiver watch"?



## Colfert

Hi folks,

I'm new to posting in the forums, though I've been reading threads for a few years as I've been searching for the right watch for myself.

Here's my question: for those of you who are parents or caregivers of young kids, what features would you ideally want in an all-day, everyday watch?

I'll go first:


Under 12mm thick, preferably less. I have a 13mm-thick Citizen Eco-Drive and it catches on everything.
At least 100m wr. I don't swim with my kids often, but nothing less has held up for me even during routine dish-washing/bathing/water play.
Sapphire crystal. Because of all the things.
Great lume for nighttime wakings.
Overall very sturdy construction. It needs to be a beater watch.
Work appropriate. I don't have time to be changing my watch before work. For me, that means analog only; no digital. But it should also look grown-up enough that my colleagues don't wonder what the heck I'm wearing.
Day and date. Might just be me, but I need day of the week reminders often.
No sharp edges or corners that could scratch a child.
In general, I'd love to find more color choices in watches, including a greater range of neutral colors (ivories, creams, tans, cool and warm grays, pale olives). Given the above specifications, the watches that are most functional for me tend to be divers. But black and dark blue dials and straps don't go with my work wardrobe.

What would you include?

(Also, if you have any suggestions for me that fit these specs, I'd love to hear them!)


----------



## fish70

A smartwatch would be my pick.


----------



## caribiner23

I would imagine one of the Womens' G-Shock watches would fit the bill.


----------



## bth1234

Seriously I would have a look at jomashop - something from Tissot maybe. I don't understand the point about sharp edges on watches. I haven't got a single watch at any price that could cause physical harm.

One thing. I never expect lume to last all night. If I want to check the time, I use my phone. You'll get a lot more choice if you scrap this "necessity".


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Hi,
Ha, okay by "mom watch" I figured out that you are a female (d'oh!). Oh, and do you have a budget in mind? Also, quartz or automatic?

PS: You shop like I do. Practical list of suggestions! Almost exactly like my list.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

I'll just launch into what I really like right now.
I'm all about Tudor. Pricepoint (grey market 1,400-3,000). I like them because they are durable watches that are made with a Rolex's nod to quality. They don't have the burden or joy of the "Rolex" name, allowing them to have less stigma. I bought a new Royal recently. It checked all your boxes, including day date, classy for work, water resistant to 100m. It has a structural look, and that might not suit all ladies, but I like it as a "boyfriend" style watch. It is a tank of a watch. I will say that Tudor (and all brands) should do a better job of making sure the ladies' watches have lume. Like pockets, ladies also would like the basic courtesy of function as well as form.

Another option would be the Longines HydroConquest. I am also not a huge fan of the styling of Longines, but they are also built like tanks and reasonably priced.

Also, for a show stopping beautiful watch, check out Ball watches for ladies. The lume will be a treat.


----------



## Seabee1

LauraLovesWatches said:


> I'll just launch into what I really like right now.
> I'm all about Tudor. Pricepoint (grey market 1,400-3,000). I like them because they are durable watches, made with a Rolex's nod to quality. They don't have the burden or joy of the "Rolex" name, allowing them to have less stigma. I bought a new Royal recently. It checked all your boxes, including day date, classy for work, water resistant to 100m. It has a structural look, and that might not suit all ladies, but I like it as a "boyfriend" style watch. It is a tank of a watch. I will say that Tudor (and all brands) should do a better job of making sure the ladies' watches have lume. Like pockets, ladies also would like the basic courtesy of function as well as form.
> 
> Another option would be the Longines HydroConquest. I am also not a huge fan of the styling of Longines, but they are also built like tanks and reasonably priced.
> 
> Also, for a show stopping beautiful watch, check out Ball watches for ladies. The lume will be a treat.


he he he she said ' check out Ball watches..."


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Seabee1 said:


> he he he she said ' check out Ball watches..."


Zip it, squirrel.


----------



## Seabee1

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Zip it, squirrel.


heh heh


----------



## thewatchidiot

I suggest a cheap disposable watch that doesn't have you thinking of potential damage while playing and caretaking. Here's a cheap one on TRR for $125, 35mm/9mm should fit well too I would believe










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## karwath

So a day date analog watch with 100m WR and not too thick, with some lume on the hands? How about a Tudor glamour day date?


----------



## longtimelurker

A solar square g-shock on an elastic or rubber strap with auto backlight.

Newborns and infants have schedules that require timers and/or alarms. Solar and auto backlight are self-explanatory. Elastic or rubber are more comfortable to sleep with. 

If you need or prefer analog, a solar tuna or citizen eco drive. 

Or one of those fitbit charge things so that you can get notifications, texts, etc. When you leave your phone somewhere. 

If it has to be mechanical, an Astor&banks fortitude. Magnetic resistance with a versatile design. Or a mini tuna if you need a day-date. A 4R36 in a puck with no sharp lugs and can take a beating.


----------



## caribiner23

longtimelurker said:


> ...
> 
> If it has to be mechanical, an Astor&banks fortitude. Magnetic resistance with a versatile design. Or a mini tuna if you need a day-date. A 4R36 in a puck with no sharp lugs and can take a beating.


I like those! And they are based right up the street from me. Idk about OP, but you helped me.


----------



## mui.richard

Colfert said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm new to posting in the forums, though I've been reading threads for a few years as I've been searching for the right watch for myself.
> 
> Here's my question: for those of you who are parents or caregivers of young kids, what features would you ideally want in an all-day, everyday watch?
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> 
> Under 12mm thick, preferably less. I have a 13mm-thick Citizen Eco-Drive and it catches on everything.
> At least 100m wr. I don't swim with my kids often, but nothing less has held up for me even during routine dish-washing/bathing/water play.
> Sapphire crystal. Because of all the things.
> Great lume for nighttime wakings.
> Overall very sturdy construction. It needs to be a beater watch.
> Work appropriate. I don't have time to be changing my watch before work. For me, that means analog only; no digital. But it should also look grown-up enough that my colleagues don't wonder what the heck I'm wearing.
> Day and date. Might just be me, but I need day of the week reminders often.
> No sharp edges or corners that could scratch a child.
> In general, I'd love to find more color choices in watches, including a greater range of neutral colors (ivories, creams, tans, cool and warm grays, pale olives). Given the above specifications, the watches that are most functional for me tend to be divers. But black and dark blue dials and straps don't go with my work wardrobe.
> 
> What would you include?
> 
> (Also, if you have any suggestions for me that fit these specs, I'd love to hear them!)


Grand Seiko SBGT235.




























Other than the lack of lume this watch ticks almost all of your boxes. But unless you often walk in total darkness the polishing/bevels on the hands and dial indices catches light so well you'll always be able to tell the time.


----------



## Colfert

Wow, I wasn't expecting so many great responses so fast! Thanks everyone. I *love* the look of those Tudors. I didn't mention a price range, and those might be a bit aspirational for me, but ... wow. Lovely. The Grand Seiko is so sharp and classy too. And I'd never heard of Astor + Banks, so that's definitely something to look into. I'm by no means committed to a mechanical movement, but I love the idea that there might be good quality watches that can handle some of the demands of my ordinary life. I mean, we've made watches to survive war and help us in some of the least hospitable places on earth. You'd hope we could also make one to withstand (and serve) motherhood.

Thanks again -- I really appreciate all the suggestions!


----------



## caribiner23

_cough_ trona _cough_


----------



## SeeKnight

Why would there be specific watches for caregivers? Just find a watch that is functional and durable.


----------



## Colfert

longtimelurker said:


> A solar square g-shock on an elastic or rubber strap with auto backlight.
> 
> Newborns and infants have schedules that require timers and/or alarms. Solar and auto backlight are self-explanatory. Elastic or rubber are more comfortable to sleep with.
> 
> Or one of those fitbit charge things so that you can get notifications, texts, etc. When you leave your phone somewhere.


All excellent points!


----------



## mui.richard

SeeKnight said:


> Why would there be specific watches for caregivers? Just find a watch that is functional and durable.


I think of all the requirements OP stated the point about having no sharp edges is totally valid. You do NOT want you watch to have sharp enough edges to scratch/cut a baby/child. Yes you can be careful all you want but accidents do happen so why risk it?

Whenever I'm on the job doing newborn photos I don't wear my Yema Superman for that exact reason, the Bezel lock can be quite sharp.


----------



## Ptmd

I gave this One to my wife, and i can even use it if i want.
We have two kids and She takes care of them full time.
She likes that is digital, has alarms and stopwatch,
Can endure everything,
She can give to the kids for them to play,
Has backlight for when She is putting them to sleep.

It has a lot of colors to choose from, basicaly all models are good
Casio Baby G.


----------



## Viper98912

Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaa we need more information! The first thing that came to mind was something of daily utility while you're juggling bouncing kids everywhere, so a smartwatch like a Samsung or an Apple watch was exactly what I was thinking.

But if you're thinking of something "nice" for yourself, then the momwatch or caregiver watch doesn't really define enough; it's just a secondary thought, not the primary reason.

The primary reason is because you want something nice for yourself (because that's what these things are). So going with that thought....

What do you like? Materials, sizes, brands, features, etc? Give us some more information of what you want (not what you "need"), and we can help better 

EDIT: OK scratch everything I said as I re-read your initial post and you already gave us some good info.

So:

Leather or bracelet?
Steel or something else, like Ceramic?
By color, do you mean the dial color, or you want some actual color to the watch (either via the leather color, or the case color?)
Price range? Are we talking $200, $500, $1000, $2000, $5000?

Also, I once received a compliment from someone on a watch I was wearing that said the full day, such as "Wednesday" along the top. He thought it was the coolest thing, since it wasn't the usual "Wed".


----------



## Colfert

Viper98912 said:


> So:
> 
> Leather or bracelet?
> Steel or something else, like Ceramic?
> By color, do you mean the dial color, or you want some actual color to the watch (either via the leather color, or the case color?)
> Price range? Are we talking $200, $500, $1000, $2000, $5000?
> 
> Also, I once received a compliment from someone on a watch I was wearing that said the full day, such as "Wednesday" along the top. He thought it was the coolest thing, since it wasn't the usual "Wed".


Let's see:


Either leather or bracelet
Steel, probably
For the color, I meant the dial.
Price range: Let's say up to $1500, but I'm very open to used watches.

If you have any other suggestions, fire away! I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Viper98912

Colfert said:


> Let's see:
> 
> 
> Either leather or bracelet
> Steel, probably
> For the color, I meant the dial.
> Price range: Let's say up to $1500, but I'm very open to used watches.
> 
> If you have any other suggestions, fire away! I'd really appreciate it.


In my personal opinion, Hamilton is the best bang-for-the-buck watch out there in the $1,000 price range. You get SO MUCH WATCH and the amount of variety they have is awesome. So I'd definitely check out those.

Going up just a little bit, I'd also look at the Longines collection. I believe they have quite a few nice women's watches within their collection that should be ~$1500 new if you can find a good AD with a discount (I can recommend one if needed )

Let us know what you see!


----------



## karwath

Colfert said:


> Let's see:
> 
> 
> Either leather or bracelet
> Steel, probably
> For the color, I meant the dial.
> Price range: Let's say up to $1500, but I'm very open to used watches.
> 
> If you have any other suggestions, fire away! I'd really appreciate it.


If you get a used watch and want to make sure the water resistance is reliable, you will want to have the watch serviced to make sure the seals are in good shape and able to keep the watch dry on the insides.

If you were to sacrifice the "day" and just have the date feature, your options would greatly expand in the less than $1500 range.

For example,

The Hamilton Khaki field watch comes in a olive dial or an off white dial and has decent lume, and is not too bulky at 40mm, or there is a silver dial version at 38mm.








Khaki Field Auto | H70595163


If you have high expectations when it comes to your outdoor equipment, the Khaki Field Auto is guaranteed to meet your exacting standards. With a bold military inspired look that's backed up by the strength and accuracy of the exclusive H-10 automatic movement inside the stainless steel case...




www.hamiltonwatch.com












Khaki Field Auto | H70595523


If you have high expectations when it comes to your outdoor equipment, the Khaki Field Auto is guaranteed to meet your exacting standards. With a bold military inspired look that's backed up by the strength and accuracy of the exclusive H-10 automatic movement inside the stainless steel case...




www.hamiltonwatch.com












Khaki Field Khaki Field Auto | H70455153


Hamilton is the leading brand for automatic watches in the price segment 500 - 2000 USD. The Hamilton watches combine the American Spirit with the Swiss precision and latest technologies.




www.hamiltonwatch.com





Certina has some nice watches that would fit your need, and there is a very nice 34mm "dive" watch with a quartz movement, which is a bit more feminine in its design. DS Action Quartz White 316L stainless steel: SwissWatch | Certina

Tag Heuer has some watches in a more traditional size for women which are diver type watches with good lume and good water resistance, but also have some feminine design cues to make it something more universal for business and dressier occasions. My wife has a prior model of this watch, and she wore it during the entire time from before we had kids to when our girls were born and until they started school. It was perfect for all the activities of being a mom, but also looked nice and you could wear it to the pool, to give a bath and you could wash it off in the sink. I do not know if the Tag Heuer steel bracelet still has the "diver's extension" on it but she liked that feature on her Tag Heuer during the last few months of pregnancy when her wrist was a bit larger than usual and she could make the watch fit without adding links!

TAG Heuer Aquaracer Watch Quartz Women 32 mm - WBD1311.BA0740


----------



## SeeKnight

mui.richard said:


> I think of all the requirements OP stated the point about having no sharp edges is totally valid. You do NOT want you watch to have sharp enough edges to scratch/cut a baby/child. Yes you can be careful all you want but accidents do happen so why risk it?
> 
> Whenever I'm on the job doing newborn photos I don't wear my Yema Superman for that exact reason, the Bezel lock can be quite sharp.
> 
> View attachment 15926436


I never thought those types of watches could scratch someone unless you were really careless and intentionally reckless.


----------



## mui.richard

SeeKnight said:


> I never thought those types of watches could scratch someone unless you were really careless and intentionally reckless.


Some watches can be quite sharp, especially the tang buckles of a leather strap. The tongue can scratch easily if it's not polished around the edges.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

If you buy a used mechanical (automatic or wind) watch that is a few years old, assume it may need to start out with a service. The timing for watch service is a little bit controversial, as some say wait until a watch runs poorly, and others say keep it serviced on a schedule. A quartz model may be a little less expensive to own. Because it is quartz powered, the accuracy will be excellent. It's also not going to drop the time and date if you take it off for a few days.


----------



## Colfert

LauraLovesWatches said:


> If you buy a used mechanical (automatic or wind) watch that is a few years old, assume it may need to start out with a service. The timing for watch service is a little bit controversial, as some say wait until a watch runs poorly, and others say keep it serviced on a schedule. A quartz model may be a little less expensive to own. Because it is quartz powered, the accuracy will be excellent. It's also not going to drop the time and date if you take it off for a few days.


These are all great points. I think mechanical watches are so cool, and I've never owned one. On the other hand, lower maintenance at this point in my life might be a good idea. I'm also the kind of person who hates the idea of being late for things, so accuracy is also pretty important. Hmmm.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Colfert said:


> These are all great points. I think mechanical watches are so cool, and I've never owned one. On the other hand, lower maintenance at this point in my life might be a good idea. I'm also the kind of person who hates the idea of being late for things, so accuracy is also pretty important. Hmmm.


 If you have a little bit of the bug and like me and love the thought of a finely tuned miniature engine sitting on your wrist...you look the other way when it runs a few seconds off a day. It's a marvel of regulated energy. Okay, I'm a nerd, but this is why I love an auto.
I also enjoy looking at the beautiful watch movement. Quartz just doesnt match in coolness factor. Not all great watches have a display back, but they are great to have, especially when you are new to automatics and want to admire the beauty of the movement. Also, you can wear a good watch for decades with service. This may or may not be attractive to you, but I love the durability of the idea that a good watch is made to last.





  








20210503_161405.jpg




__
LauraLovesWatches


__
May 7, 2021


----------



## Colfert

Update for posterity: after all the useful comments here, and the beautiful watches suggested, I ended up going with something less glamorous -- a Mido Ocean Star Captain V (the titanium model). It's larger than ideal, but the titanium makes it very comfortable to wear (for me). Otherwise, it ticks all my boxes. This is my first foray into automatic watches, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## karwath

Thanks for updating with your selection. The MIDO you picked is a great watch, and the light weight titanium case has a very low profile (under 12mm) !

I like the textured dial on that model and the power reserve of 80 hours is nice especially for a watch with the day and date - if you take it off for a few days you won’t have to reset time, day and date.

Great choice - enjoy it!


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

I have a few ones I would suggest to someone with these criteria but I want to make it into a proper list in case this thread shows up in non-watch-person‘s search results


----------

